# Oops, I overcooked my potato salad spuds



## Cooking Goddess

*sigh* I was watching and watching my "yellow" potatoes and they went from hard as stones to very soft in the blink of an eye. Of course this happened when I had planned on making enough for the two of us for three times, plus enough for "tasting".  I already plan on using some of them to make Mashed Potato Cakes. Another option is plain old mashed potatoes. We've had Colcannon style recently, so I'd rather pass that one by. But there has to be something more creative and simple to make. Suggestions? And thanks in advance.

Needless to say, when I cooked my last four potatoes I make extra-sure to poke them every couple minutes. One might actually be a bit al dente, but tough darts. Himself will just have to deal with it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've ended up with Mashed Potato Salad before.


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too.  Put enough crunchy stuff like celery in there, a couple really hardboiled eggs, nobody will ever know.


----------



## taxlady

Potato pancakes? Potato pierogis? Gnocchi?


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, I say dress them up real nice and call it Mashed Potato Salad like you really meant to do it that way! If it works for Dawg and the Princess, it will work for anyone!


----------



## Somebunny

My sister in-law purposely makes potato salad with left over mashed potatoes. She would always have a big Christmas Day meal with lots of mashed potatoes and the following day she would have a big open house to celebrate Boxing Day and her daughter's birthday.  Those leftover mashed potatoes were always made into potato salad. Now between you and I her potato salad was/is only mediocre, but it didn't have anything to do with the potatoes being mashed.


----------



## Cheryl J

I would also do the mashed potato salad with plenty of crunchy bits.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hmm, mashed potato salad. Sorry guys, but neither Himself nor I can wrap our head around that one. Besides, every recipe that turned up on google was generous with sweet pickle relish/sweet pickles. No can do. Plus I did cook up those last four potatoes and made potato salad. Much as we love it, our hips can take only so much at once! 

However, taxy? Your suggestion for gnocchi is molto buona! We do love gnocchi. Although I've never made them, I know they really aren't that much work. I'll have to run the spuds through the ricer and make gnocchi later this week. I set the chicken aside to use with them. I had planned on making a lemon-cream sauce for the chicken and pouring them over bowtie pasta, but gnocchi it will be!


----------



## ShellyCooks

I bake my potatoes for gnocchi because if the potatoes have too much moisture in them, the gnocchi turn out heavy and sticky.  Let us know how yours turn out.

I would make chicken pot pie and use the potatoes as a top crust instead of regular pastry crust.  Yum!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Shelly, you just gave me the idea that I could use them to top a shepherd's pie! Ooo, now I have so many choices I might have to make more potatoes!  I'll let you guys know what I end up doing with them.


----------



## CWS4322

When ricing potatoes, it is best if you do so when they are still warm. Lidia had a potato pizza recipe that used riced potatoes to make the dough...

Lidia's Italy: Recipes: Potato Pizza


----------



## CarolPa

My MIL's potato salad was always mashed!  Sometimes when mine get a little overcooked, I let them cool completely before peeling and cutting.  It makes them hold together better.  But there is a limit to just how overcooked they can be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> When ricing potatoes, it is best if you do so when they are still warm. Lidia had a potato pizza recipe that used riced potatoes to make the dough...
> 
> Lidia's Italy: Recipes: Potato Pizza


Do you think it would be better then if I let them sit on the counter until they warm to room temp, then nuke them one at a time to just heat through? I just popped the bowl of potatoes into the refrigerator after they cooled a bit.

I saw that Lidia episode when it aired here. Thanks for suggesting it, but... Interesting, but not something I'd make unless I was feeding our daughter too. She's a real potato princess!


----------



## taxlady

ShellyCooks said:


> I bake my potatoes for gnocchi because if the potatoes have too much moisture in them, the gnocchi turn out heavy and sticky.  Let us know how yours turn out...





Cooking Goddess said:


> Do you think it would be better then if I let them sit on the counter until they warm to room temp, then nuke them one at a time to just heat through? I just popped the bowl of potatoes into the refrigerator after they cooled a bit...


Maybe that would dry them out, which in the case of gnocchi seems to be a good thing.

disclaimer: I have never made gnocchi.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If I end up making gnocchi I'll do a smaller batch. After all, I have loads of pasta shapes. If I cook up pasta and end up not using it I'll flip it into a pasta salad. Besides,  you guys all have my brain working on uses for the potatoes and now I'm afraid I might not have enough for all the meals!


----------



## Chef Munky

I've over cooked potatoes many times. On purpose!
My guys call them "Necessary accidents"

Here's what I do.
Preheat the oven to 375 generously brush a cookie sheet with infused olive oil.My favorite is Garlic & Tuscan. It's easier to make if the spuds are room temp.

Flatten the spuds with a rolling pin on the cookie sheet.Not too thin.
Drizzle on some more oil over the spuds. Sprinkle on some Kosher Salt, fresh Black Pepper to taste.

Bake until they are brown and crisp. Here it takes about 40 minutes to get them them crispy the way they prefer. 
You won't need to turn them while baking.

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> I've over cooked potatoes many times. On purpose!
> My guys call them "Necessary accidents"
> 
> Here's what I do.
> Preheat the oven to 375 generously brush a cookie sheet with infused olive oil.My favorite is Garlic & Tuscan. It's easier to make if the spuds are room temp.
> 
> Flatten the spuds with a rolling pin on the cookie sheet.Not too thin.
> Drizzle on some more oil over the spuds. Sprinkle on some Kosher Salt, fresh Black Pepper to taste.
> 
> Bake until they are brown and crisp. Here it takes about 40 minutes to get them them crispy the way they prefer.
> You won't need to turn them while baking.
> 
> Munky.


That sounds wonderful. I really appreciate that they don't need flipping over while baking. I'm going to copy and paste this one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those do sound good Munky! Sort of like a more organized version of a crushed potato. Might give those a go if I still have spuds left. Otherwise I'll just make sure I have another "accident".


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> That sounds wonderful. I really appreciate that they don't need flipping over while baking. I'm going to copy and paste this one.


I like it because you don't have to peel them.Quick easy and to the point.Before anyone hears "Oh No!" from the kitchen. Vitamins are good for ya.
They will break if you try to flip them.Found that out.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Those do sound good Munky! Sort of like a more organized version of a crushed potato. Might give those a go if I still have spuds left. Otherwise I'll just make sure I have another "accident".



You know the rules.This Munky will see nothin'!
There's a lot of topping ideas that go well with them. Hubby likes them brushed with egg yolks topped with bread crumbs.He then puts sour cream with green onions on top of that.
The guys really like them baked with Parmesan cheese on top.

Wish the store had those potatoes yesterday. They would have been great with the Grilled Salmon that I'm making tonight.

Thankies, to both of you. Hope you all enjoy them.

Munky.


----------



## Oldvine

I've had mashed potato salad before and I think I've even seen recipes for mashed potato salad.  It will all workout.


----------



## taxlady

I've certainly made "crumbly potato" salad that was fine.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> I've over cooked potatoes many times. On purpose!
> My guys call them "Necessary accidents"
> 
> Here's what I do.
> Preheat the oven to 375 generously brush a cookie sheet with infused olive oil.My favorite is Garlic & Tuscan. It's easier to make if the spuds are room temp.
> 
> Flatten the spuds with a rolling pin on the cookie sheet.Not too thin.
> Drizzle on some more oil over the spuds. Sprinkle on some Kosher Salt, fresh Black Pepper to taste.
> 
> Bake until they are brown and crisp. Here it takes about 40 minutes to get them them crispy the way they prefer.
> You won't need to turn them while baking.
> 
> Munky.




My dear cousin, AKA the worst cook I've ever met, made these "smashed potatoes" for last Thanksgiving.  They were neither brown nor crisp, and dang near inedible.  I'll have to give her your instructions, Munky!


----------



## Roll_Bones

In the early years I tried to make potato salad with perfectly cubed potato's.
I now prefer an almost mashed texture.
I purposely mash some against the side of the mixing bowl to achieve the perfect consistency.
Perfect cubes I found, were for pictures.  I like my potato salad very soft with little pieces verse cubes.
The family is heartily agreeing with me. lol

I met someone once who told me he made potato salad with instant mashed potato's.  That would not be something I would do.  But it does not sound as bad today as it did the day he told me this.


----------

